
Show HN: 21st Century Friendship Bracelet for Watch - pneumaio
http://glancd.io/tugether2?s=hn
======
pneumaio
Hey HN. This is my second experiment trying to find interesting and novel ways
to communicate using wearable devices.

My wife and I use this to tell each other how our days are going, remind each
other of things, and send silly little mini messages to each other. Has been
fun.

Let me know what you think.

------
Freak_NL
In the submitted title: am I supposed to see something at Unicode codepoint
U+F8FF (Private Use Area)? (Right now I see [block with F8FF]Watch.)

------
pneumaio
What client/OS are you seeing that on? It's the Apple logo's unicode character
code I suppose.

~~~
Freak_NL
Linux. Ah I see what happened. There is no such thing an Apple logo Unicode
character. Whatever sits in the Private Use Area is only defined within the
context of a specific font. You are using a font that has Apple's logo in it
on that position. You may want to avoid using it in normal text.

This page explains it neatly:

[http://hea-www.harvard.edu/~fine/OSX/unicode_apple_logo.html](http://hea-
www.harvard.edu/~fine/OSX/unicode_apple_logo.html)

